# What invertebrates do you really wish were available in your area?



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

http://www.crusta10.de/index.php?page=4&sideid=news_de

I really want the blue tiger shrimp -- so beautiful! Also, some of the pretty, colorful neratina (spelling, I know is probably wrong) snails, are on my 'wish' list!


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Deb, Those Blue Tigers are NOW on my wish list too. I also would like to get some Crystal reds. The LFS here only carry Cherries and Amanos. 
btw Great link, thanks!!!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow, Did not know there was such a shrimp as a Blue Tiger. You have made me want these too.

I would like to be able to find some of the filter feeders (fan shrimp) locally.


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

My _Neritina sp._ collection  :
_Neritina sp. "Black"_








_Neritina sp. "Tiger"_ and _Neritina sp. "Polka Dot"_








_Neritina sp. "Tiger"_








_Neritina sp. "Tiger"_








_Neritina sp. "Miner"_








_Neritina sp. "Zebra Miner"_








sorry for the low quality pictures... :?

yes trenac, Piscesgirl have also made me want the blue tiger shrimp too


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I want your Neritinas Ragn4rok! (especially the tiger one -- too cool).


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Those are great snails, I was wondering what a Nertinia snail looked like. I'll put them on my whish list too.

Ragn4rok... _Where did you get them?_


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

I would like to have the crystal and bees here, used to have blue tigers too but they didn't last long, the LFS that brought them in don't anymore.

Another one on my wish list is this one - Cambarellus patzcuarensis var orange. Very nice indeed, drooooooling infact ... here it is

http://www.garnelenzucht.de/patzcuarensis.htm

Enjoy !

I believe ragn4rok is in Indonesia, nice snails by the way.


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

trenac said:


> Those are great snails, I was wondering what a Nertinia snail looked like. I'll put them on my whish list too.
> 
> Ragn4rok... _Where did you get them?_


I got them from LFS in Indonesia...  they are very cheap too..
Tiger/Black/Polka Dot : Rp 4,000 = 1 snail
Miner : Rp 8,000 = 1 snail

1US$ = Rp 9,600


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

Ragn4rock,

I'm interested - do you keep your nerites in brackish water, or fresh? I once bought an olive nerite and it died almost immediately upon putting it in my tank. It was more likely shock, since I didn't properly acclimatize it. But I have read that it needs to be in hard water or brackish water to remain healthy. And brackish water is necessary for breeding them, correct? Another LFS occasionally gets a fancy type of nerite - looks *sort of* like the photo of the "tiger" but I think it's a little different - maybe "zebra."

What beautiful specimens, BTW!

I recently (about a month ago) purchased a freshwater limpet. It was sold as "freshwater abalone" but it looked more like a limpet. It's still alive and doing okay, scraping away at the glass after the lights go out. I've *sort of* been interested in those "gold clams" being sold on AquaBid but I don't know *anything* about them. I sure could use some help with my greenwater problem right now, though. 

Tiger shrimp have been on my "wish list" for a while, now. One LFS occasionally gets them in, but it seems like never when *I* want them. Around the time I forget about them, there they are... I have one all by its lonesome (well, with a bunch of Yamatos, cherries, and Malayans). 

-Naomi


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Hey Naomi

I have my Neritina sp 'Tiger' in soft water and the surprising thing is that they are laying eggs all over the wood, filter, gravels and also on the plants. I don't forsee the eggs hatching though (read about it somewhere on the net that the eggs won't hatch unless they are in brackish or something to that effect).

I have 4 in my 33 gallon and they are darlings.


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

Oh yeah - I read that the eggs capsules look like sesame seeds and they'll lay them all over the tank. Does anything actually eat the eggs, I wonder? Or do they just sort of disintegrate? 

I just looked up something about the gold clams. Seems they're an *extremely* invasive species, and don't fare too well in a tropical tank (they prefer colder, well-oxygenated tanks), anyway. So I'll forget about that idea. 

-Naomi


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

gnome said:


> Ragn4rock,
> 
> I'm interested - do you keep your nerites in brackish water, or fresh? I once bought an olive nerite and it died almost immediately upon putting it in my tank. It was more likely shock, since I didn't properly acclimatize it. But I have read that it needs to be in hard water or brackish water to remain healthy. And brackish water is necessary for breeding them, correct? Another LFS occasionally gets a fancy type of nerite - looks *sort of* like the photo of the "tiger" but I think it's a little different - maybe "zebra."
> 
> ...


I keep them in very hard fresh water... I'm agree with you Naomi, they need brackish water to breed...

BTW, There are also a lot of gold calms in Indonesian river... 

-Jeffrey


----------



## Talonstorm (Feb 16, 2005)

The only shrimp I see around here are amano and ghost shrimp. Occasionally I see cherry reds also, but it is rare. I like the crystal reds, so right now I would love to find a supplier of them locally.

Tina


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Seems like Indonesia has all the great stuff! I think I remember reading that there are some protected areas in Indonesia with some beautiful colored, freshwater shrimp (but they can't be taken).


----------



## jcolletteiii (Jan 30, 2005)

Shrimp are too wimpy for my cichlid tank, which is unfortunate because they are so cool, and munch on my bane, algae. I have a red-clawed crab who does well, but is rarely to be seen during the photoperiod. Some things on my wish list....
Malawi blue crab - Potamonautes orbitospinus
This guy - Uca annulipes?








Pseudosesarma bocourti
This snail -








or this one -








Several other small colorful crabs, but don't know their obscure names.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Those are indeed beautiful invertebrates - I think those snails are Nerites as well. We need those in the U.S! (yes, NEED, lol)


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

The only things around here are ghost shrimp and on rare occasions Amanos. I haven't been able to find anything else =( I'd love to have RC or _anything_ else for that matter available.


----------



## jimjim (Jan 25, 2004)

*unknown inverts*

The bestest thing I'd like to get are the great snails found in Lake Tanganyika. They've got a lot of snails that look like saltwater types with extentions and spikes on their shells. I've been trying to get them for about 6 months now and have had no luck whatsoever. Anyone out there got snails?....Jim


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Architeuthis dux_


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Acckkk that is definitely not something I would want in my tanks! (Architeuthis dux)


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Why is that?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I'd have nightmares!


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Better picture of _Neritina sp. "Polka Dot"_


----------



## Talonstorm (Feb 16, 2005)

Cavan Allen said:


> Why is that?


Don't they get to a length of like 60 feet? That is reason enough for me, lol. :axe:

Tina


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Geez, doesn't anyone have a spare Olympic-sized swimming pool? 

Believe it or not, this species actually has been kept in captivity, but only as a two inch juvenile.


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Mmmmmmm ... deep fried squid


----------



## jcolletteiii (Jan 30, 2005)

Just imagine the size of the squid rings you could make with one of those...


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

jcolletteiii said:


> Just imagine the size of the squid rings you could make with one of those...


You mean Hoola hoops? :biggrin:

Probably bigger, tho'. :shock:


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Hehehehahaha ... aye, a supersized hula hoop


----------



## Veneer (Jun 12, 2005)

To name a few:

"South American crab":










"Indian _Macrobrachium_":










"Thai _Macrobrachium_":










Freshwater spider crab, _Halicarcinus lacustris_ (click for video)

"Batman snail":










_Macrobrachium carcinus_










"Cuban _Neritina_":










_Cryphiops caementarius_:










The South American _Atya scabra_:










"Panama _Macrobrachium_:










"Argentine _Aegla_":

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v322/zwergkrebszuechter/8beab82e.jpg


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

The Cuban Neritina are beautiful! Why can't there be a beautiful, freshwater, Neritina in North Carolina..hehe.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Veneer, you have quiet a list there. I like the Batman snail & with PG on the Cuban Neritina's.


----------

